
What's that sound Wile E. Coyote makes as he's plummeting towards the ground? - nickb
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/12/whats-that-soun.html
======
pius
pmarca made quite a leap here . . . I'm not buying it

~~~
noonespecial
True, but I think Wile E. might be at that stage where he's feeling around
underneath him for the ground that used to be there. :)

